# Pregnancy Dx - Subchorionic Hemtoma



## Chelle-Lynn (Nov 17, 2016)

I am trying to determine the correct dx for a Subchorionic Hemtoma.

Our providers are currently selecting =
 
                          O43.899            Other placentaldisorders

Other options suggested are = 

                         O36.89....          Maternal carefor other specified fetal problems not applicable or unspecified
 

                     or

                     O20.8            Other hemorrhage in early pregnancy

Does anyone know which code is correct or if there is one we are not thinking of?


----------



## ltassin (Nov 18, 2016)

No specific dx code for the (fetal) Subchorionic Hemtoma. 
You are correct with choosing O36.899, maternal care for other fetal problems.. depending on the trimester will determine your last digit.

Lori Tassin, CPC


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Nov 18, 2016)

Thank you Lori.  Since I will be asked by my providers, what is the justification for selecting O36.899 over the O43.899 one that they are using?  Appreciate the advice.


----------



## ltassin (Nov 18, 2016)

043.xx, I think is more of a placental problem/disorder.

Your doctors may have a different way of seeing it and they may disagree but this is just my coders way of seeing it and/or opinion.

The hemorrhage/hematoma, although does occur next to the placenta, I don't feel the subchorionic hematoma is a problem of the placenta itself.


O36.xx, covers problems happening with the fetus.  The hematoma is a problem of the outer fetal membranes. 


Lori Tassin, CPC


----------



## JViergutz (Mar 18, 2019)

*Subchorionc hemorrhage*



ltassin said:


> No specific dx code for the (fetal) Subchorionic Hemtoma.
> You are correct with choosing O36.899, maternal care for other fetal problems.. depending on the trimester will determine your last digit.
> 
> Lori Tassin, CPC



I keep coming up with O41.8x(1,2,3 or 9) depending on trimester.  I have also been told to use O20.8.  I would like to know for sure what is correct.  If any one has an idea.  Thanks,


----------

